

On the horizon: T-Mobile with no contract - RougeFemme
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57572226-94/rumor-t-mobile-to-move-to-no-contract-model-soon/

======
dmishe
I was planning to switch from verizon to tmobile value for a while now. Even
with ETF on verizon it is worth it. Now the only concern I have is network
quality, which as I've heard is not that great even in big cities (opinions
welcome).

But I really want this model to win, so I think I will switch regardless.

